# Attn Brits ! do you know of these decals ?



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I am looking for HO-Size decals that have emblem's for Manchester united,Millwall,West Ham & Liverpool Football club's.Other wise I will wait till I retirenext year & have the time to learn how to make my own decal's
I am considering a resincast series of cars tentatively called
"Soccer Hooligan's of the Road "
I have a bare Minic Humber Super Snipe body that was abused with a hot Iron & no windows that fits the TYCO wheelbase.This is perfect prototype for a series of resincast cars.Other wise I will use the AFX Ford escort body or T-Jet Jaguar's.

Thanks in advance, Neal:dude:


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hi neal, not sure of waterslide decals but you could try the football stickers the kids (prob adults too!!!) could buy for the football albums, they had a picture of the player and the club logo was in the corner, this could be about ho size, check "panini football stickers" on epay (prob best try .co.uk) might be worth a shot, take it easy, tony


----------



## Pug_WD (Jan 14, 2010)

1scalevolvo said:


> I am considering a resincast series of cars tentatively called "Soccer Hooligan's of the Road"


Seriously? Seems a bit of an oxymoron to me (if not an anathema).
Can't say I see the appeal but if you're convinced it's a good idea, I'd think about just using scarves and pennants.
I've never seen anything like what you describe in real life. Do you have any photos or is this a "fantasy series" because you have an old trashed Brit car?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*In the words of the great Sargeant Hulka...*



Pug_WD said:


> Seriously? Seems a bit of an oxymoron to me (if not an anathema).
> Can't say I see the appeal but if you're convinced it's a good idea, I'd think about just using scarves and pennants.
> I've never seen anything like what you describe in real life. Do you have any photos or is this a "fantasy series" because you have an old trashed Brit car?


... Lighten up Francis. nd


----------



## Pug_WD (Jan 14, 2010)

tjd241 said:


> ... Lighten up Francis. nd


Sure. I'll just go work on my "Cars of the LA riots". :freak:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Go for it...*



Pug_WD said:


> Sure. I'll just go work on my "Cars of the LA riots". :freak:


There is an old saying around here Pug... If you don't have anything good to say..... don't say anything at all. My advice to you (seeing you only have about a dozen posts under your belt) would be to try to get to know some folks on the board before you start bashing them. If you knew Neil... you'd feel pretty silly posting up like you did. Being a new guy you might also want to know that this particular customs thread is a haven for creativity and is a place for encouragement. Oh and by the way... did I forget to mention we're only talking about plastic toy race cars on this thread?  nd


----------



## Pug_WD (Jan 14, 2010)

tjd241 said:


> There is an old saying around here Pug... If you don't have anything good to say..... don't say anything at all. My advice to you (seeing you only have about a dozen posts under your belt) would be to try to get to know some folks on the board before you start bashing them. If you knew Neil... you'd feel pretty silly posting up like you did. Being a new guy you might also want to know that this particular customs thread is a haven for creativity and is a place for encouragement. Oh and by the way... did I forget to mention we're only talking about plastic toy race cars on this thread?  nd


Not bashing the person... criticising the idea perhaps.

I'm all for encouraging creativity, which is why I offered advice with its roots based in realism, despite the fact that I find the theme to be in very poor taste and extremely culturally insensitive.
Perhaps you would have a different viewpoint if it was something *you *found offensive or had directly negative personal experience of; hence my comparative example.

My low post count is irrelevant. I prefer to save my input until I have something worthwhile to contribute. I've been reading the fora for some time and only signed up to offer information that wasn't forthcoming from anyone else.

I have actually corresponded with a couple of long-standing members of this community already outside of the forum. I found them to be both helpful and agreeable.
I'll let Neil answer my concerns and observations for himself before making any further judgement. Perhaps you should do the same.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Pug_WD said:


> Not bashing the person... criticising the idea perhaps.
> 
> I'm all for encouraging creativity, which is why I offered advice with its roots based in realism, despite the fact that I find the theme to be in very poor taste and extremely culturally insensitive.
> Perhaps you would have a different viewpoint if it was something *you *found offensive or had directly negative personal experience of; hence my comparative example.
> ...


 
Take a chill pill dude. :dude:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Little toy cars Pug... just little toy cars. Get a grip. :wave: nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Thats two fer flinchen'*

Oh man! I miss all the fun stuff. I gotta get a day job.

Lets rewind a few frames. Apparently a nerve was struck. Rather than making a "whacking day" out of it, how about we let Pug 'splain it too us so's we can get ed-joo-ma-kated. Heck ya never know, maybe his mother was a soccer hooligan...? Perhaps someone in his family or an aquaintance was injured or KILLED at a match. Dont giggle! I'm serious! 

I could see this series done by Pug, "Sale Day Wallmart Tramplers of America"... er maybe an "Katrina Bayou Amphi-car" series. Yeah I get your point Pug.

"Hey Yanks!... got any decals for that?!"

HOWEVER Pug, along the lines of Nuther Dave's comments, we're somewhat rough and tumble here in the customs forum. The rules are a combination of basic playground stuff and Pirate law. Wear a helmet, a cup, and bring a board with a nail in it. It's a free for all and you may get inadvertenly thumped. My advice to you is: wear it proudly, and get to work on that Wallmart series! Nancy-boying it from the sidelines will only get ya another rock to the head. Join us in carnage, build a few cars, and poke yer buddy in the eye while yer at it. 

Please remember that Neal meant nuthin by it. It doesnt really matter if you have eight posts or eight thousand posts; if you cry foul in customs you'd better have the bloody stump to show for it. Otherwise we'll give you one. It's in our by-laws.

One of the top three HT rules > The best way to handle personal issues with post content is? 

....ding ding ding....WE have a winner!

Through PM or E-mail.

Otherwise ya get into one of these see saw battles that runs of for a few pages and eventually gets Hankster out his easy chair because he has to slap us all upside the head.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Oh man! I miss all the fun stuff. I gotta get a day job.
> 
> Lets rewind a few frames. Apparently a nerve was struck. Rather than making a "whacking day" out of it, how about we let Pug 'splain it too us so's we can get ed-joo-ma-kated. Heck ya never know, maybe his mother was a soccer hooligan...? Perhaps someone in his family or an aquaintance was injured or KILLED at a match. Dont giggle! I'm serious!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Ya' took the wprds outta my mouth Bill ! I could not have given a better response !
Having said that, it is time to go back down into my basement & get back to work on my "Green Street Hooligans" set cars !:jest:

Lighten up ,guys ! Life's shorter than you think !

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

706hemi said:


> hi neal, not sure of waterslide decals but you could try the football stickers the kids (prob adults too!!!) could buy for the football albums, they had a picture of the player and the club logo was in the corner, this could be about ho size, check "panini football stickers" on epay (prob best try .co.uk) might be worth a shot, take it easy, tony



I think I need the complete address,Thanks, Neal:dude:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I guess if you are of the right age the term football hooligan can only have very negative connotations, if you are in the UK. Heysel etc.

Setting that aside, many football teams own race team franchises, Liverpool FC won last year if I recall, so maybe somebody has done decals from that series?

Pug - Where are you from in the UK?

Deane


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Oh man! I miss all the fun stuff. I gotta get a day job.
> 
> Lets rewind a few frames. Apparently a nerve was struck. Rather than making a "whacking day" out of it, how about we let Pug 'splain it too us so's we can get ed-joo-ma-kated. Heck ya never know, maybe his mother was a soccer hooligan...? Perhaps someone in his family or an aquaintance was injured or KILLED at a match. Dont giggle! I'm serious!
> 
> ...


Just when I thought this was gonna get good  :woohoo:

Very well put Bill. Nothing like putting an end to the battle before it starts.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I am as guilty of it as the next man Jerry, ya know? It's easy to get riled up over minor tresspasses. Often times things dont translate quite right across cyber lines...even in our own lil' corner of the planet. 

Lets call the renderer and get this dead horse changed into white glue...lord knows there's scenery to be built somewheres; lest someone comes along and tries to beat this carcass into stainless steel armature shafts. 

Perhaps we could modify the theme slightly...How about a HT "slotcar hooligans" build off? Kinda has a homey ring to it...dont it?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Speaking of Joez....??????


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Bill Hall said:


> lest someone comes along and tries to beat this carcass into stainless steel armature shafts.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Pug, I recall where you are now.

This is the place to ask about getting stuff like G3Rs and spares from them, as per the email you sent me.

Start a new thread and ask away!!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I can't believe you guys are still pissed off.It was only a little tea party.Tom


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

tomhocars said:


> I can't believe you guys are still pissed off.It was only a little tea party.Tom


Thanks Tom, I just sprayed diet coke all over my screen and keyboard.:thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree with Omega.. but thank ghod i didnt have coke with me this time.. LMAO!! thats was a good one TOM!

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*hahahahahahahahahahahahaha*



coach61 said:


> I have decals of Joez in Rubber pants made, that could be the first slot holligan


hahahahahahhahaahahahahahahahhaahahahahahah

OMG...............HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....ralmao...hahahahhahaahahahaahahahah

Man that is funny stuff!!!!!! I want Joez to come back and Mullet his way through this one NOW....Joez calling Joez....ahahahahahahaha 

This almost feels like Chat on a good night...they are all good but, have been missing Joez and COacH THROwbacks of fun. Joez you know I am you bud man....come back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Am I the only one that thinks this is funny? ahhahahaahahhahaha:jest:

Coach...that just split my side hard..ahahahahahahahahahaha...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!!! Over already.. And Doba barely got the popcorn started... 
Oh, and by the way, be careful Bob!!! You don't want to dislocate yer belly button again!! :lol:


----------

